# Deck-the-Halls with many horses up for adoption. 1



## Gini (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you Marty for doing these wonderful pictures of CMHR horses for the holiday.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 28, 2007)

Beautiful Marty!!


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 28, 2007)

great job. what cuties. I hope they all found great homes for the holidays.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 29, 2007)

AWESOME JOB MARTY..................it looks great.......


----------



## flamingstar (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd love to be able to foster or adopt one of these beauties, but I am in Ontario, and there is no mini rescue up here.

Flame


----------

